# Figures any any scale or size



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've resently stopped producing castings on my site. I will from time to time offering castings but on a limited run basis for no more than a week and probably only once a year if that.
I am in the process of moving all my figures to shapeways.com where they can be had at any scale any size upon request. In addition I will be offering parts for locos and scenery at any scale or size upon request.
You can view or purchase these items directly from my site at http://scalehumans.com/orderform?PRINTS
I currently have 28 items availabel with more to follow, all figures will eventually be offered in full color.
Resizing is limited to the thickness requirements of the Frosted Ultra Detailed Material.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Prices are high, but quality and full color makes the additional price a descent value.

Question though, I don't see all figures listed in all scales, so how do I order something in a particular scale? Does it ask me when I order? Or will you be adding all figures in all scales eventually?

-Jim


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim,
Just tell me which figure you want and what scale or size you want it in. You can contact me here or you can go to https://www.shapeways.com/shops/ScaleHumans and contact me from that site. 
I can usually have the figure available within 48 hours. However, anything smaller than 1:22nd might take longer (especially full color) because I have to change the dimensions of various appendages in order to meet the minimum material thickness requirements.
Also if I get busy on something else you may have to wait for as long as a month. But the important thing is that I no longer have to worry about tooling up cost to create the figures because it is just a matter of rescaling an existing 3D file. Once I have created the figure in that scale, it will always be available as long as Shapeways is in business.
BTW, color figures take a lot longer. Eventually all my figures will be in color and any new figures I add will be uploaded in color and the following scales. 1:13.7142, 1:20.32 scale, 1:32nd. I have already had requests for 1:22.5 scale and that is available. 
By the begining of next month (possibly sooner) I will have a filter on my site for finding the model in the scale you desire, but till then you have to explore my catalogue of 3D prints to find the scale you want.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Not ready to order yet, just wanted to know how it works for when I'm ready. I have a couple yours already - quality figures  Thanks!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

No problem Jim. Thanks for asking the question so I could document the process


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm starting to provide links from my scalehumans site to the shapeway figures. For those previously interested in 1/32 scale I've got about 5 offerings in that scale and will eventually add more. 
Here is an easier way to get to all the 1/32 scale figures http://scalehumans.com/orderform?1-32
If you want other scales just go to http://scalehumans.com/orderform?PRINTS
and select the scales you want. As time passes I will be adding full color options for all the figures I can get around to.


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

rkapuaala said:


> I'm starting to provide links from my scalehumans site to the shapeway figures. For those previously interested in 1/32 scale I've got about 5 offerings in that scale and will eventually add more.
> Here is an easier way to get to all the 1/32 scale figures http://scalehumans.com/orderform?1-32
> If you want other scales just go to http://scalehumans.com/orderform?PRINTS
> and select the scales you want. As time passes I will be adding full color options for all the figures I can get around to.


Haven't had a chance to check out your site yet, but do you also do animals? 

Not ready to order just yet, but I'm going to be looking for an assortment of cats{possibly 10-20}, as well as some alligators and crocodiles in different poses for a swamp scene on my outdoor railroad. I'm thinking in 1:22.5 scale.

Just wondered if you happen to do animals, if not anyone know where I can find what I'm lloking for in G Scale? Possibly even O Scale since I have both.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't really focused on animals. The desire has never come over me. Sorry.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Do you mean domestic house cat or large lion size? I have a couple of 3D cat models here somewhere but I think they are the house cat variety.


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Martan said:


> Do you mean domestic house cat or large lion size? I have a couple of 3D cat models here somewhere but I think they are the house cat variety.


Hi Martan, yes, housecat sized. I have LGB, USA Trains and Aristocraft sized loco's and rolling stock, so I'm looking to maybe set up what looks like a couple feral cat colonies living along the line. Also some will be riding in the Loco's with the engineer/conductor, as well as possibly hiding in a box car or riding on the back of a caboose. My pike is named "The Feline Line", just no rolling stock or loco's with logo's with that yet, so yes, I am definitely looking for the housecat variety.

I've got LGB lions from the circus train sets, but they're not the right cats for what I want to do.

Now if I could just find some 'gators and crocodiles for the swamp scene!


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Orville
Google up 'Tractor Supply Co.' and search for 'Schleich.'
They have both cats and 'gators. Lots of folks carry the figures but Tractor supply also shows the sizes.

Harvey C.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Drop by my site and send me a message, I found a couple of cats. 
I'll look for some gators.

http://martinsant.net


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe it should be less obvious,,, Fee Line Railroad


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to chime in regarding animals, both domestic and otherwise. Schleich and Papo have both domestic and wild animals that are close to our scale(s). Photo examples are below. Just Plain Folks did make approximately 1:24 dogs and cats. You may want to check their web site. Also, sometimes perusing dollhouse and shadowbox (or diorama) supplies will yield suitable sized pets.



















Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice, but either that Native American is gigantic or those Bison are really in the wrong scale. I lived in Custer South Dakota when I was younger for about a year. I used to go down to this place called Hot Springs (I think). On the way we passed heards of Bison milling around the road. Those suckers were as tall as a truck at the shoulders and almost as tall as a Grey Hound bus. They were not tiny.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

The bison are rather small, and I usually do not pose them so close to human figures. Compared to my experience with American Flyer, large scale offers more options, but compromises still have to be made. I have also noticed that the Schleich mammoths are not exactly, well, mammoth. Of course, one should not expect mammoths to inhabit the same era with trains.

But then there is the work triceratops, a 3D tribute to John Allen's stegosaurus, Emma, of HO Gorre & Daphetid fame.










Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

It would be cool though to have some huge correctly scaled bison milling about the tracks as they did when the railroad was first started. I can tell you from experience it was something seeing those magnificent animals roaming around the road.


----------

